# Baitcaster, should I learn?



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am tossing up whether or not to learn how to use a baitcaster. I have always used spinning reels. Are they really as hard to use as I have heard?

I mainly fish lures but light ones. Would a baitcaster suit this type of application?

I am thinking about getting the $99 shimano combo in the latest BCF catalogue.

Do you think I should bother trying to learn or just continue with the spinning reels? What are the advantages/disadvantages?

I think I want it, after all, he who dies with the most toys wins.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

When i first got a baitcaster i couldnt cast it more than 6ft but after a quick lesson on how to use it by Funda i can cast it no problems now.
Im still fairly new to the baitcaster scene so i dont know much about the difference for lighter or heavier casting, but i have noticed casting accuracy to be a lot better for me with a baitcaster.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes I've been tempted before to, and the three little temptations are siting in there box's on a shelf in the garage gathering dust.

And its a bloody wonder there not sitting in the bottom of the bay.

Save your money up and get a good quality spin out fit.......far less stressful........that's just my opinion.

You can cast further using a spin out fit, but bait casters are more accurate (once you get the hang of them........if you ever get the hang of them)


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

The biggest trick in the book is *"not to"* buy a cheap crappy catttledog combo, spend the $$$ on some decent brand name stuff and it will make the learning curve so much easier.

Cheap crap will not help you in any way.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

And wait till after summer or learn somewhere quiet, so you can get some no-fish casting practice in without getting a fish on with your fingers stuck in the birdsnest!!!!

Well worth the effort though, IMO.

Good luck, oh and yeah, I agree, spend the bucks!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Took me a long time to try a baitcaster, but am now a convert. Can't see me ever buying a spin reel for casting weights more than 1/4oz. They are lighter than comparable spin reels, they sit close to the rod so are much nicer to wield and one-handed casting is great. A bit of practise and care in their use makes birdsnests an uncommon event. I get more windknots and lost line using light lures on spin outfits than I do with my baitcasters.

Do it


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

That's the cunundrum (big word for the day) I'm in Funda. There is no way I am going to fork out big dollars for something I may not use in the end, but I really want to give it a go. So the cheapo way may be my only option, but I know I am sacrificing on quality and that it may affect my learning curve. Having said that none of my spinning outfits would be worth more than $170. How about a $100 for a reel and then I'll match it to a $50 rod? Surely that price range reel would be OK.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree funda, get something decent or dont bother, I find them very good on plastics from 1/6th up, I just love the feel of palming a baitcaster too. I have just purchased a new combo im hanging out to try. its an abu revo stx on a pflueger trion 6'8" 3-6kg rod, should be a great balanced outfit for anything from bass,bream,flathead,snapper etc

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Had a few for years never took em seriously.

Had to go to awonga last year, bought a Shimano Curado the old style, not the new modern look. Cost 180 from Tackle Warehouse, but there no longer available, great reel.

Went to the park every now and then used a heavy lure to start with the trebles taken off. Every couple of days I would downsize the lure until I could show lighter lures.

Wayne this is the instructions I used, check it out

http://www.fishingnoosa.com.au/baittech.htm

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for that link Sel, I have book marked it to my favourites.

Peril - Never thought about the one handed casting, that is a big plus in my book.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

WayneD said:


> That's the cunundrum (big word for the day) I'm in Funda. There is no way I am going to fork out big dollars for something I may not use in the end, but I really want to give it a go. So the cheapo way may be my only option, but I know I am sacrificing on quality and that it may affect my learning curve. Having said that none of my spinning outfits would be worth more than $170. How about a $100 for a reel and then I'll match it to a $50 rod? Surely that price range reel would be OK.


Hmmmmm I really wouldnt bother then if I were you, baitcasters will cause you nightmares if you go cheap, and I probably wouldnt recomend anything under $250 for a half reasonable combo.

The thing is a $50 rod will only make any baitcaster a pig of a thing to use, and, you really do want something on your reel like magnetic spool control,if it's one of the most important things in using a baitcaster effectively it's having a balanced quality outfit.

I know others will disagree with me, but do they spend 300 plus hours every cod season with one in their hands on the water?

Where do you think I started? .......yeah that's exactly right.....cheap nasty crap that frustrated me


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

reckon For "big fish, skinny water" a baitcaster is almost mandatory. Anywhere else, no great advantage.
The pros are : better drags, better line control during casting, More accurate in the right hands. Easier on the body- "its all in the wrist type thing" And my favorite. you can brick a big fish inches from a tackle losing snag simply by thumbing the spool.

Cons; None of the above applies to cheap baitcasters. Some of the cheap chinese graphite rods are pretty good though


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for your input Funda. It seems that I will need to do some research and see the local tackle store for some advice on this one. These reels seem a bit more technical, so I should get the right advice before buying one, if I buy one.

I am still keen though and if I can't afford a good one then I will probably make the mistake and buy a cheaper one and regret it. Most of the reason why I have never splashed out on a expensive combo is because the spinning combos I have do me fine for the amount of fishing I do. Realistically I am would be lucky to do 4 hours fishing a week so that would be 200 hours in a year. So whilst you may be right about the expensive stuff for how much fishing you do (and the monster cod you catch) maybe the cheaper (not the cheapest) reels will suffice for my amount of fishing time. I don't bloody know!!!!! Which ever decision I make I appreciate you taking the time to reply to me.

Has anyone paid $100-$150 for a baitcaster reel alone and got something they were happy with?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mate you might be best off looking for a quality second hand reel something like this shimano curado that went for $91

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SHIMANO-CURA...ryZ36163QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or this chronarch for $92 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SHIMANO-CHRO...ryZ36163QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

WayneD said:


> Has anyone paid $100-$150 for a baitcaster reel alone and got something they were happy with?


Well I paid 180 for my Shimano Curado but that was on a run out special before the release of the new model.

Alot of the pro guides in the Territory use this reel for all their charter work chasing barra.

Check on Ebay you might come across a second hand one of these

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

WayneD said:


> Has anyone paid $100-$150 for a baitcaster reel alone and got something they were happy with?


Yes. My first baitcaster was a Daiwa Procaster. RRP about $130. I am very happy with this reel, even though it has plastic bits and feels a bit cheap. It can handle 50cm salmon without problem. Just doesn't like the salt too much so just regularly strip and clean it. Have since spent twice as much on a specific saltwater baitcaster and regularly take both out with me.

There was a thread about baitcasters some months ago that had a couple of excellent links to instructions for using baitcasters. Read them and do what they say and birdsnests will be little problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=4229

Matched to.

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=3224

Is something I would recomend for a beginner that would ensure you enjoyed the learning experience, you would also have spent enough to not give up on it and force yourself to use it.

I use those 300 plus hours up in a 6 month period only chasing cod, the other 49500 hours are using spin & overhead/baitcast gear chasing other stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry if that sounded like i was a smart arse.

I've said enough now, so the rest is upto you mate, but in the long run buying a quality outfit will cost you less 8)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh I like my revo but I got the stx for $200 delivered off ebay which was a bargain considering mostackle is $249

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

WayneD said:


> Has anyone paid $100-$150 for a baitcaster reel alone and got something they were happy with?


Heya Wayne,

Mate, I'm with Alan 1000%, you really do need to spend a little to get the best out of a baitcaster, many of the cheapie reels are rubbish and will only put you off for life.

That said however, have a look at the Plueger Echelon, it can be found for under $100, it has magnetic cast control which will help you alot while your learning, and if you read some reviews online they actually get a pretty good rap for the money.

Bunch of owner comments here :
http://reviews.basspro.com/2010/74477/reviews.htm

It will be a good reel to learn with and work out if baitcasters are for you, and you can upgrade later on  one is never enough anyway!.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

they look ok and mostackle has them for $89

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=146

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Forget the Echalon it's utter garbage, ask kim (Caught2) bout that, and from all reports they dont like salt very much.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Had a look at the Echelon at Amart tonight and they had them on special for $79. Funda I haven't looked at your links yet but I will as soon as I have typed this up.

I actually have a Shimano TSS4 teamed up with a 8-10kg Live Fibre 8ft rod that I swapped for a beach outfit that I never used or look like using. I might sell that outfit, it should increase my budget dramatically. I use it that often that I forgot all about it until I went looking for stuff to sell to fund this little project.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I love fishing with baitcasters, and would use one for everything if I could 

They don't perform well with very light lures though. I have sucessfully fished SX40's with a baitcasting outfit, but it was a chore, and accuracy suffered.

They're superbly suited to casting lures with a little weight in them, and the learning curve is very short. Once you're comfortable with them, you'll probably find them much more efficient than using a threadline outfit.


----------



## tucker (Jul 27, 2007)

I had one of the old abu 1500(something like that, the little silver one) baitcaster dont think you can get them any more it was fantastic and only 100 bucks. I currently own a daiwa luna and daiwa sol baitcaster the sol casts lures as light as 1.5 grams I highly recommend them both but again quite pricy

Andy


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

tucker said:


> abu 1500 I currently own a daiwa luna and daiwa sol baitcaster
> 
> Andy


Now ya talking  those little abu's are still available as collecters items at a price, but the others you mention are very nice and almost acceptable :lol:

Bluebacker, Steez, Big Bait Special, TDZ *"YEAH BABY"* 

Matched with Heartland Z's, Battlers, and Nitros "ooooooooooooo" Stop it I'm getting a horn  :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey wayne,

i too agree with Alan, 
i started out with cheap baitcasters and learned the art, however many frustrating hours and birdsnests were the result,

the cheaper reels dont have the magnetic controls and bits to slow the spool down when casting, if you havent used them before that probably wont make sense, 
however in saying that the reels these days are a lot better than when i grabbed my first some 15 years ago. my brother purchased a shimano callisto combo for about $100 a year or so ago. Surprisingly its not bad, i forget what the rod is like but if you managed to pick up a callisto with a sss ($50 bcf rod) or spend a bit more and go a raider you will enjoy it.

but, as i said i am with alan on this one, if you were to go and pay $300 for a good daiwa reel and match it up with a nice raider/heartland rod it will last you years and be an absolute dream to cast, instead of being a different way to cast lures it will become your preference, the other thing is that a lot of daiwas new reels are capable of casting small lures, ie sol, alphas etc.

say u went with the shimano you would probably need to upgrade a year or so down the track, thus you will bepaying more, 
all up to you mate, i think you will enjoy it, infact i know you will theres simply no better way to cast lures imo, try to pay the dollars ($400) but if not go grab a shimano callisto and match it up with a nice graphite rod.

better hurry up mate, bass seasons comin


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Bass fishing is what I want it for Ben. If I can raise enough dough I will pay about $200-250 for a reel and then wait a couple of weeks to get the rod. It will kill me I know but that is the only way I am ever going to afford it. I hope to have the combo for the planned trip to Borumba mid October.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You guys are getting me excited. Just how good is a Daiwa Sol baitcaster for small lures (say 2g and above)? And will it still be able to cast the same light lures in 12 months time?

I've been looking at a new light outfit and would love to use a baitcaster for the job but not seen any I thought capable. Also, what rod and braid would you match to it - there aren't many baitcaster rods at all that are light enough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Peril said:


> You guys are getting me excited. Just how good is a Daiwa Sol baitcaster for small lures (say 2g and above)? And will it still be able to cast the same light lures in 12 months time?
> 
> I've been looking at a new light outfit and would love to use a baitcaster for the job but not seen any I thought capable. Also, what rod and braid would you match to it - there aren't many baitcaster rods at all that are light enough.


I would go the Alphas for ultra light lures mate it is a very good reel for this, the Sol is just a little heavier and doesnt have quite the same capabilities as the Alphas when it comes to ultra light.

Match it up with a Nitro Tournament bass rod (outlaw I think) and you will have one very sweet outfit.

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=3725

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=3460


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

another thing with the alphas dave is the corrosion ressistant bearings, 
although a very similar reel these are not in the sol, and i think there is some magnesium on the body of the sol too as it says FRESHWATER ONLY!

go the alphas mate, unreal reel


----------



## tucker (Jul 27, 2007)

my sol easily casts attacks 3.5g like they are bricks and pygmies 2.5g without any dramas and the lightest I have cast with reasonable performance 1/16 soft plastic head. the sol as I understand it has not got magnesium in it but there is a model called sol pixy which is magnesium they look the same but the pixy has black magnesium spool while the sol has perforated aluminium spool in any case I have had my reel for about one year and it shows no sign of dropping off performance. Thoroughly recomend it

Andy


----------



## tucker (Jul 27, 2007)

my rod for the sol I built, samurai S002 blank


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

tucker said:


> my sol easily casts attacks 3.5g like they are bricks and pygmies 2.5g without any dramas and the lightest I have cast with reasonable performance 1/16 soft plastic head. the sol as I understand it has not got magnesium in it but there is a model called sol pixy which is magnesium they look the same but the pixy has black magnesium spool while the sol has perforated aluminium spool in any case I have had my reel for about one year and it shows no sign of dropping off performance. Thoroughly recomend it
> 
> Andy


Yeah the Sol is a top real that's forsure, but I reckon from personal experience the Alphas is better for ultra light lures.

Sol



> New TD SOL Features:
> Compact, low-profile body design
> Rigid, one-piece aluminum frame and sideplate
> Massive, seven-disc drag system with Daiwa's exclusive Fiber Composite washers for ultra-smooth fish control
> ...


Alphas. (the alphas has all the features of the sol listed above except it's built more for finesse)



> A small palming body size. Alphas targets finesse fishing. The 33mm dia duralumin ultra light spool casts light rig easily. Ball bearings are anti-rust treated, and the reel is fine in saltwater. Frame is made of very sturdy aluminum alloy and features whiffle spool. MagforceV brake system offers comfort in casting.
> Line Capacity: 110m of 6kg.
> Gear ratio: 5.8 to 1.
> Ball Bearings: 6 + 1 roller CRBB's
> Weight: An incredible 180 grams.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Funda said:


> Forget the Echalon it's utter garbage, ask kim (Caught2) bout that, and from all reports they dont like salt very much.


I wasnt suggesting it was a fantastic reel, and I probably wouldnt go so far as to say I would buy one myself (all of my baitcasters are in the the $300+ range because I know how much difference having quality gear makes, especially with baitcasters) but based on the price mentioned in the original post its one of the better reels in that particular price bracket, and has magnetic cast control which would help a beginner to get started. I dont think you'll find any reels in the $100 range that like the salt :shock:

He asked about cheap reels to get started, there didnt seem much point telling him he should look at $400 reels.

I have a Daiwa Sol which has had plenty of use, and it still casts light lures beautifully.
Not sure I agree the Alphas is any better for light lures, the spool is interchangable (http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/tuning_spools_daiwa.htm) with the Sol, but the stock spool has a greater line capacity so I can't see how it would cast further as a light lure will haver a harder time spinning up the spool (hence the shallow spool on the Pixy). The weight savings between the two are within the frame, Sol being Aluminum whereas the Alphas has a Aluminium Alloy frame, but this has no effect on casting distance.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey wayne,

mate if your interested you can get an alphas from Japantackle for aout $330 landed here in aus, 
they also provide a warranty which a lot of japanese sellers dont,

otherwise you could grab a sol from anaconda for the mo tackle price less 10%, 
thus making it 359 - 35.90
so the total would be $323.10

so i guess theres a few options,

alphas $330
sol $325
callisto (mo - 85 take 8.50 goto amart for this one) = 76.50
echelon - (mo 89 take 8.90 goto amart for this one) = 80

so theres a few options for you, 
i cant say much aout the echelon as i havent used it, Dallas said its ok so should do the trick, 
however just keep in mind the echelon, callisto and cheaper baitcasters wont cast light lures, thats what u pay the bickies for mate

good luck with the decision,


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys. I am still tossing it up what to get. I am mainly going to use it for bass so I don't know if I really need to pay the big bucks to cast the light lures. I would have one of my threadlines with me anyway. Oh crap I don't know. I don't think that I can justify $300+ for the expensive stuff. In the back of my mind I just keep thinking I have to start somewhere and realistically the cheaper ones are my price range at the moment, unfortunately(baby no.2 due Monday).

Maybe the Echelon will have to do as a starter, it is a better quality reel than the cheap combo I was looking at. I will sleep on it over the weekend and buy it all when my wife is in hospital after having the baby so she doesn't see it :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

wayne if your only casting bass lures mate they will all do the trick, 
i guess its the really light sx40s, towadis etc that you might struggle,

theres no harm in starting with a cheaper one, mate it just gives you an excuse to get another one down the track hehe.
the entry levels these days are pretty good anyways, a hell of a lot better than they used to be,

only thing i do suggest is have a look at the shimano callisto mate, Amart have them im sure, might even get a combo for $100
might be better than the echelon, i know my brothers is a nice reel, and has all the magnetic control things etc

check out this link mate, 
although im a daiwa convert the shimano gear is always pretty good and it all comes with a standard 10 year warranty 
http://shimanofish.com.au/catalog/fish/ ... 7926093842


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Dallas said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the Echalon it's utter garbage, ask kim (Caught2) bout that, and from all reports they dont like salt very much.
> ...


No worries, as I said previously "from my experience" I found the Alphas better for casting "ultra light", this I found out by using/owning both reels, no amount of specs & stuff makes much difference when comparing the reels in the flesh.

One of the big differences between the 2 is the Alphas has better quality bearings, the SS bearings in the Sol are built for toughness and not finesse even though they still work well, I only said "I prefer the Alphas" and wasnt saying your Sol is crap.

I didnt Suggest to Wayne he buy a $400 reel either, my suggestion of an Alphas only came up after Peril asked about the Sol, so I gave him my honest opinion on that.

You only get what you pay for.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

> I dont think you'll find any reels in the $100 range that like the salt


I think it comes down to maintenance more than anything.

I have a cheap Shimano Baitcaster around 3 or 4 years old. Off hand, I can't even tell you the name. It was only just above the BC-200 in the model range, and was only just over $100.

It's fished in saltwater extensively, and had more than a few complete dunkings.

After every trip I religously rinse all of my tackle, including rods and reels in fresh water and allow to air dry.

The cheap baitcaster still performs extremely well, and is a pleasure to use. It has a decent magnetic cast control, and casts light lures fairly well for a baitcaster.

I'm not saying better reels aren't nicer, and more durable in many cases - of course they are, but there's nothing wrong with a cheaper reel to start with if you're prepared to follow some basic maintenance procedures.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Alright then. The Callisto is the one that was on the original combo I was looking at in BCF. I think it is superceded as it is getting reduced around the traps. So BCF has basically chucked it on a cheapo rod to clear it out. It has magnetic control thingy the same as the echelon. I might do some more research and see what I turn up. I am definately not keen on the rod BCF has it on. Amart has 50% off sic sticks at the moment so I can get a sick stic pro for $100 that looked pretty good to me but whether or not I get the reel in time to match it up is another drama. i am definately not buying a rod without having the reel to try it on.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

> That said however, have a look at the Plueger Echelon, it can be found for under $100, it has magnetic cast control which will help you alot while your learning, and if you read some reviews online they actually get a pretty good rap for the money.


I agree with Dallas
The Pfleuger is a quality little reel at a reasonable price that would be ideal for Bass.

I have a question for the other guys (asked without hostility):
How can you justify paying $400+ for a baitcaster and then $250+ for a rod?

Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Gunston said:


> I have a question for the other guys (asked without hostility):
> How can you justify paying $400+ for a baitcaster and then $250+ for a rod?
> 
> Chris


I dont have any cheap combo's like that :lol:

Answer:
Because I got sick of buying cheap garbage that kept getting chucked out after one season, it is quite justifiable when you use your gear day in and day out.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I see!!
You must use your tackle a lot  
Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

In the warmer months at least 5 times a week, some who know me from here will admit this is no exaggeration :wink:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

im personally not a fan of shakespear/pflueger, 
ive had some of their gear in the past and imo its tacky.

i think daiwas are the way to go but for the money you wont get a good reel, thus why i have suggest the shimano,
as said aove the shimanos run for years if washed after use etc, i have a shimano spin reel which ive used probably 200 times and its been dunked too, still runs like new as i look after it well, however in saying that i also have a daiwa sol which i use a few times a week and its running like a dream, i know which one i would choose hands down but when it comes to price i would say shimano are hard to beat.

Wayne Sam my brother bought the callisto about 3 years ago, they have been on sale ever since then in amart etc 
its an ongoing special that shimano do, look in the QFM you will see it here all the time too,
he also has a sol baitcaster which he uses, nothing wrong with the callisto just nicer to use the better quality gear, smoother, better drag, lighter, more sturdy, better cast etc. go check out the callisto and compare with the echelon, see what you think, just rememer the warranty too.

Chris i know its a lot to fork out for a rod/reel combo when your talking $400+ but the quality of the gear is unsurpassed. 
if your fishing a couple of times a week and really want the gear to match you the cheapies wont do it.
for instance if you fish with a cheap reel three times a week solid, salt water will catch up with it eventually and parts begin to wear down, 
so essentially you will end up buying a new combo every year or two.
however if you were to fork out a little more initially the gear will last a lot longer as they are made with better components, so you might see a rod/reel lasting 5-10 years maybe longer depending on how well its maintained, 
this doesnt mean that the more exy reels dont need maintenance

i think outlaying the money will also get you a lot nicer setup, ie: lighter, more responsive, and generally nicer to use.
when your casting lures all day a few days a week you begin to feel a difference after a while,

i know i wont buy any cheapies again,


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

second everything you said ben

Lee


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Funda said:


> Answer:
> Because I got sick of buying cheap garbage that kept getting chucked out after one season, it is quite justifiable when you use your gear day in and day out.


exactly, 
this is why im not buying rubbish anymore, if you fish a few times a week say, your far better off saving the $$ and getting quality gear, 
not only will it outlast the cheap stuff but is a pleasure to use, why not have nice things when u go so often,

its like a cricket player going out with a $80 bat or a footy player going out with $50 boots,


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Unfortunately I am lucky to get out once a week, so I think the cheaper one will have to do for now and see how I go from there. Do you think I should spool whatever I get with mono to start with as I would think a birds nest in braid would be near impossible to get out, at least until i get the hang of it.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh I would wayne at least until your a bit more confident with it

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> yeh I would wayne at least until your a bit more confident with it
> 
> Lee


Definately agree here, dont worry about getting distance & practice accuracy, distance will only come with time.

Also start off with a decent amount of weight like say a 3/8oz casting plug and work your way down to the lighter weights.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

> Chris i know its a lot to fork out for a rod/reel combo when your talking $400+ but the quality of the gear is unsurpassed.
> if your fishing a couple of times a week and really want the gear to match you the cheapies wont do it.
> for instance if you fish with a cheap reel three times a week solid, salt water will catch up with it eventually and parts begin to wear down,
> so essentially you will end up buying a new combo every year or two.
> ...


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Gunston said:


> Thanks Ben
> I agree with everything you have said.
> But you don't need a Ferrari to learn how to drive.
> 
> Chris


good point Chris.
but it would be nice lol, hehe

im sure he will be happy with what ever he chooses anyways,


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I agree Ben
Maybe the pro's and con's of buying fishing tackle could be explored further over a few beers at the next Gold Coast meeting.  

Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's a couple of bargains on some quality Daiwa reels.

http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/_bb_/viewtopic.php?t=5365

I've bought gear off this guy online in the past and had rods sent to me, quite a good person to deal with.

From the Campells website for pics and more info.

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=3281

They have magnesium bodies so not really suited to salt, but would be fine if being used in the fresh for bass.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I take the same approach with fishing tackle as I do when I buy most other things.

Buy in the high mid range where you get a quality product, its a pleasure to use and lasts longer than the less expensive items. I tend to avoid the ultra-high end gear as the price is often double that of the high-mid level gear, and the difference in performance is relatively small. Avoid the cheapest gear as its mostly horrible to use and often breaks. Wait 12 months and your $800 high end reel's technology is available in a reel half that price 8)

Ben, next time we catch up for a fish mate have a play with my Plueger Supreme, its not a finesse reel, I use it for Barra/Cod, but its built as well as my Daiwa, and is smooth as silk, its a lovely reel, 10 shielded bearings, quick change spool, nice rubber on the handles and casting bar, feels great in your hand and is a pleasure to use. Not a fan of Shakespere though I'm with you there, generally of a very low standard.

Re: Allan's post above, bargain price for a great reel.....worth a look!


----------



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

Go the baitcasters, I have ABU's 6500 and a 7000 both of these reels I've taken all the brakes out. The 7000 is used on a New Zealand 12 ft salmon surf rod, which would be excellent for tailor. With a 55gm lure I can get 100-110m casts. thats better than I can do on my elvey surf set up. The amount of casts made in a day with a spinning reel would kill you arms. The 6500 is used with 6kg line and I throw 25-40gm lures or use it for straylining for snapper, excellent with the clicker on in freespool. I've all so got a shimano speedmaster iv, this is used for speed jigging for kingfish. No spinning reel could handle this sort of work or punishment. This gives you a few pros for the overhead and baitcasting set ups


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Funda you're a champion. You're working hard to stop me from buying the cheapo. If I sell the TSS4 or the live fibre this weekend I will by one of the fuego's if they are still available. They are half price!!!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

The feugo looks like a nice reel, daiwa definately have a nice range of reels 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

WayneD said:


> Funda you're a champion. You're working hard to stop me from buying the cheapo. If I sell the TSS4 or the live fibre this weekend I will by one of the fuego's if they are still available. They are half price!!!


I'm just keen to get you on the right track mate, if your keen to learn the baitcasters then I'd prefer you learn with gear that wont have you saying "these effing things suck" 

Some more info on the Fuego for you.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewdaiwafuego.html


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have two cheep baitcasters and I dont like them, they have potential, but I know they are cheep..........the one thing I struggle with is night time casting, when I use the baitcaster I thumb the spool so when the lure hits the water I can stop the line.........in the daytime this is easy......at night I birds nest constantly becasue by the time I hear the spalsh and put my thumb down, it's already in a nest........any tips?

Ash


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I just phoned and emailed the Fuego guy. If he still has one I am going to buy it.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

wayne the feugo is a steal at that price, 
you cant go wrong, match it up with a raider and u have a nice setup for under $300 (rod and reel).

Ash, just lightly thumb the spool when casting at night, if your getting overruns then keep your thumb on the whole time, just make sure its loose enough for line to come out ut not completely open to allow a birdsnest, then when it hits the water stop it completely. its always going to be hard with the more basic reels, the other thing is tighten up the magnetic control. in doing all this you will lose distance on your casts but hopefully avoid overruns.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> any tips?
> 
> Ash


Use a spinning reel  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

WayneD said:


> I just phoned and emailed the Fuego guy. If he still has one I am going to buy it.


You might have to wait a bit with Simon, he is a very busy guy that's tied up with a lot of fishing comps and stuff but he will get back to you.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> aleg75 said:
> 
> 
> > any tips?
> ...


 :lol: I do, just no where near as acurate...........havent you seen me cast yet? :lol: shocking :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Ash,

I call it "spray casting" it is very effective for covering a lot of ground 

Casting baitcasters at night is a bit tricky, basically you just have to get good at using it, and have confidence in your gear and self, other than that I would just stick to spin gear after dark.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have decided that if I don't get the Fuego for $180 then I will splash out and get an Alpha from Japan Tackle, as Ben said I could get one delivered to my door for $330. It would be a more versatile reel as I could use it in salt as well. I am thinking of putting on 10-12lb braid. What length rod would you suggest some where between 5'10 and 6'6 I was thinking and around the 4-6 kg class.

Just sold my rod, so I have $150 already, almost half way there if the Alpha is the way I have to go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah the Alphas is a sweet reel and wouls suit the rod lengths and line classes you want, couldnt go wrong with one of those.

Here's a review done on the Alphas.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewdiawaalphas.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> I have two cheep baitcasters and I dont like them, they have potential, but I know they are cheep..........the one thing I struggle with is night time casting, when I use the baitcaster I thumb the spool so when the lure hits the water I can stop the line.........in the daytime this is easy......at night I birds nest constantly becasue by the time I hear the spalsh and put my thumb down, it's already in a nest........any tips?
> 
> Ash


I've got a few lures with lumo bibs which I charge with the headlamp when fishing at night.

Doesnt seem to put the fish off, and makes life much easier


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

OK I love my Fuego but I still can't cast the thing very far. I am not too concerned about it as I usually only use it for trolling. I love the feeling of fighting a big bass on the baitcaster moreso than the spinning reels.

So now I am in the hunt for my second. I am looking at not spending more than $100-$150 and I am thinking about the Daiwa Megaforce 100TSH with the twitchen bar(not that I would use the twitchin bar, but I like the daiwa's). Alternatively there are a few second hand Curado's on ebay starting at $75 that look in good condition. I would like to buy new but if I can get a decent 2nd hand one then I am happy enough to buy, especially if it is a superior model.

So what are your recommendations?

Do you have one gathering dust that you don't want? PM me wth photos.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I have only one spinning reel for sx 40s and all the rest are overheads - I love'em and I am generally regarded as cackhanded. They are great from small (ABU 2500C to massive ABU 10,000C and my ABU 6500C will stop anything). Nothing beats them for ease of use and accuaracy casting. Was on Croker Is NT last year and you needed to be so accurate in getting the lure into the snags if you want top barra. Another advantage is that the line is already tight when the lure hits the water. No knots. Easy to troll.

However a cheapie will be a disaster and you need a rod with the right action.

Get some advice from a tackle shop; go to the park, take the lures off the treble, start with a heavy lure, dont try to hard at first, work up the distance, and then reduce the lure weight. O would not try anything less that 1/2 oz.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i have been fishing for over 35 years and have never felt the need to use a baitcaster. they seemlike to much trouble andi have no problems using threadlines .they can cast lighter lures so there better for finnesse fishing ,you get less birdsnests so there not as frustrating and you spend more time actually fishing.ALL the people i know who have one DO NOT USE IT . i also used a CLOSED FACE reel for trout [ i lived down the snowy for 10 years , lucky me ] and it was fantastic but they have very litle line capacity. a closed face reel is hybred between a threadline and a baitcaster .

but this is just my opinion

cheers 
craig


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

If you wont spend the money then don't bother. have a Shimano Calcutta (I think around $130) and it is hopeless or rather I am hopeless with it. The missus got me a Daiwa millionare X (unfortunately no longer available I think) which was considerably more expensive and it is pure pleasure to use. Having said this, I wouldn't go past a QUALITY spin outfit for bream or bass as I get just as good accuracy with a good spin outfit and they obviously cast lighter lures.

Cheers
Ben


----------

